# I made this harness dress



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

for my sister-in-law's miniature dachsund, Holly. I'm pleased with how it turned out and so is Holly's mom.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

So pretty! I'm envious of your talent. Nicely Done!


----------



## jessicao32 (Jul 21, 2010)

lovely work....


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

That is so pretty! Awesome job!!!


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

I wish I had talent like that! You should post a picture of Holly in her dress when she gets it


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

It's so pretty, great job! You're very talented.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Lovely work!


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone!
I'll try to get a pic of it on Holly. I have one, but it's on my phone. It fits her pretty well. I think the part that goes around her chest is a little long. We can fix that with another piece of velcro, I think.


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

woodard2009 said:


> So pretty! I'm envious of your talent. Nicely Done!





YoQuiero said:


> I wish I had talent like that! You should post a picture of Holly in her dress when she gets it


Thank you both!
I kind of think anyone can sew. You just have to do it. Experience is the only way anyone ever becomes "good" at sewing. I took a class years ago (mostly useless) and bought a Reader's Digest book that gives the basics. Other than that, I've learned by trial and error. (I sewed a piece backward when I made this dress! Thankfully it was just the piece that keeps the D-ring on.)

And lest you think you're really hopeless, I actually sewed thru my fingernail on a machine in high school! But look at me now!  If I can do it, anyone can!


----------

